# Droid 3 looks close to achieving root!



## AndroidSims

I hate to link to another site for this but the movement on this at XDA is moving like wildfire now. I haven't seen a link here to it yet so I figured I'd share it for those of you who might want to get in and take a crack at moving this along.

The thread can be found here: http://goo.gl/dDJTq

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## androidphan88

i have read every post in that thread been keeping up with it as well. If they keep this kinda pace up they will surely stumble onto something soon to at least get temp root.

I wish we could get threads like that running on rootz wiki. I normally dont like XDA because of all the trolls and flamers but that thread is a huge exception to most on XDA


----------



## Meibs

I concur phan.


----------



## AndroidSims

Yeah that thread is spreading like wildfire. This thing will be rooted soon I think. 

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## nerdslogic

Problem is it doesn't seem as active here with the effort to root....either that or we aren't communicating....shame though because I am sure between rw and xda I am sure root would be achieved

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims

Yes, sadly the Droid 3 forums here are very dead. Hopefully it will change once it's rooted.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## AndroidSims

P3droid purchased a D3. It's just a matter of time now.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## Meibs

Yes he did...also said its the best slider he has had. W0000t!! Now rewtz!!!


----------



## Sandso9

D3 forums will blow up in the next weeks if you guys get root once we got gb forums started getting alot more active.

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidrage729

It's the best slider i've used as well that's no surprise. Great device.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandso9

Im calling vzw tonight im on my third x2 and this one isn't working out im going to try and get a d3 is there any bugs at all with this device?

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nerdslogic

Sandso9 said:


> Im calling vzw tonight im on my third x2 and this one isn't working out im going to try and get a d3 is there any bugs at all with this device?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


Check out my challenge thread

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic

Hey can someone send p3droid a link to my challenge to motorola thread on motorola's support forum....maybe with enough attention something will happen. Twitter creates a lot of attention....

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdslogic

You guys should check that xda thread....apparently they are 1 problem away from having root. One guy is guaranteeing root if this can get solved

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meibs

Yes I've been in the chat room with then its crazy lol


----------



## idkwhothatis123

Ahhh poop. That exploit is a no go.


----------



## dtdlurch

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

But seriously, that's a bummer. Hope they can find something else with potential.....wish I could help somehow!

In any case, I'm on the sidelines "rooting" for them! LOL! DAMN! I am so funny! That was a knee slapper!

;-)


----------



## scottml

dtdlurch said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But seriously, that's a bummer. Hope they can find something else with potential.....wish I could help somehow!
> 
> In any case, I'm on the sidelines "rooting" for them! LOL! DAMN! I am so funny! That was a knee slapper!
> 
> ;-)


FYI, that thread isn't quite dead yet. I posted something up on xda which should help them with the preinstalls root hack they were working on.

I'm sure it's not 100% perfect, but it's close.


----------



## dtdlurch

Im following it as well now. Seems like they had some really good ideas that didn't pan out. Im not a developer, but I must say the camera idea sounds promising. It is buggy as hell, so I would imagine the code is crap and might leave potential for an exploit.

Gonna start breaking out my linux, java, and scripting books. I wish I could do this stuff. It is inspiring to watch it all start coming together.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nerdslogic

Here's the thing that I see as good. The more we can get people to complain about the blue pic's and stuff then the faster Moto (hopefully) will push out a fix. I am thinking that fix that is pushed out will most likely get modified by someone like P3Droid and that will be how we obtain root.

But I am no dev and that statement I just made could sound completely retarded to a dev.


----------



## bizzshow

Unless that update came with an unlocked bootloader I doubt it would help but then again this is coming from a user not a dev. Now if we can get a singed sbf that had an unsigned bootloader we may be good


----------



## oostah

china's D3 thread they are talking about backwords root

there post

MOTO Droid 3 came, beyond d2g ~ ~ ~ wait slightly cattle drive to root

English
Machine at hand 
now so expert then get ROOT, Telecom on 3G EVO DO will be able to replace the PPP dial-up file corresponding to the Chinese ROM will be released ~ ~ ~ ~ slightly backward ROOT now has to solve technical problems, Mobile, Unicom has possible solutions to the network Lock Unicom's mobile GPRS and W CDMA 3G is not a problem ~ ~ on telecommunications FANS want to use the 3G network on the other d3 ROOT release ~ root program to be released after a detailed set of 3G EVDO specific tutorials ~ ~ technical exchange group 93,862,778

link to the thread

http://www.diypda.com/viewthread.php?tid=298161&extra=page=1


----------



## bizzshow

Looks cool let's hope they can get this to work because this phone needs to be deblured and debloated its such great hardware underutilized


----------



## idkwhothatis123

We have a real good shot at root right now. Solid lead that they are looking into via the camera. Please let it be


----------



## kshen1

p3droid couldn't do it today, he tried though.http://twitter.com/#!/p3droid


----------



## droidrage729

This thread croaked quick. Hope their close.

Sent from my Incredible Sensation using Tapatalk


----------

